# Looking for a guy to talk to on AIM



## NotEvenInSeason (May 28, 2005)

Looking for a guy to talk to on AIM who also has SA or other mood disorders and understands what I'm going through. I'm a 24 almost 25 year old female, so, somene in my age range would be nice. I'm very sweet and will lend a listning ear and hope for the same. Or just some nice chatting will do, also.

Sometimes my AIM cuts out on me, but if it does that I will return back to AIM as quickly as possible.
AIM: NotEvenInSeason1


----------



## willknights (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm 18, but you wouldn't know it by talking to or looking at me. My handle is xfatfif. I usually leave my messenger client running, so feel free to drop a message...I might not get back to you right away, but I certainly won't ignore you. I've been dealing with SA for as long as I can remember.


----------



## NotEvenInSeason (May 28, 2005)

thanks. I'm gone from home for a few days. I should be home and back to the internet by thursday or friday.


----------



## DrunkenFlipFlops (Oct 15, 2004)

:cig


----------



## NotEvenInSeason (May 28, 2005)

I had a pm in my PM box from a 27 year old guy who said we could talk on yahoo or email. I tried to save the pm, but it accidentally got deleted. If you read this again, could you please pm me your email again so we can talk? thanks.


----------



## NotEvenInSeason (May 28, 2005)

Whats your AIM name?


----------

